# Home-made Bike trailer plans, etc.



## Gareth (4 Jun 2009)

I found this web-site about a year ago. and although I already have Bike trailer that I made 10 years ago, and then recently refurbished, Occasionally I'll have a look on here to see what other people are making.


http://www.instructables.com/


Just type Bike trailer, or bicycle trailer into the search box.


Hopefully, now I'll see some more well built home-made bicycle trailers when I am out and about.


----------



## kit-small-wheels (14 Jun 2009)

Umpteen years ago, 1964 or thereabouts, I built a trailer for my 1932 McLeans tandem. 

The trailer was a mono-wheel design, with the wheel and trailing arms being taken from my ex-mother-on-law's crashed Moulton Standard, but with the suspension block made from an Austin Princess 4 litre R engine mount block! The main platform was about 2'6" x 1'6" and it had a raised mount at the front to the tow unit, which was two bike front hubs welded together at 90 deg. The vertical hub mounted to fork ends welded to the front of the trailer and the horizontal hun mounted to two more fork ends welded onto a frame on the tandem. The tandem frame was bolted to the rear hubs and the rear pannier frame. This arrangement meant the trailer would lean into bends with the tandem yet had freedom to pitch and steer.

Sadly some low-life stole it from my garden in Derby, which was totally pointless as the tow frame was still on the tandem inside the house! I still have the tandem and the tow frame, maybe one day I'll make a Mk 2 version of the trailer.

The whole thing pre-dated a BOB tralier by about 30 years, I should have patented it.......


----------



## TopCat (19 Jun 2009)

Over the past 8 - 10 months or so iv'e been browsing the net looking at numerious bike trailers. Gareth's link to Instructables is a good source, another good link to trailers of all shapes - sizes and designs is here...

TRAILERS.
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=326435

TRAILER CONSTRUCTION TIPS.
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=337556

Let your imagination run wild 






*French bicycle racer, Latourneau pulled an Airstream caravan in 1947 to demonstrate how light it was.

TC
*


----------



## mad al (11 Jul 2009)

When I finished my apprenticeship in 200BC, making a trailer to tow behind the car was the 1st job my Dad and I did and guess what the bikes are going in until I bet one of these tow bar carriers
So I guess that would make the trailer......really old


----------

